# Vegetable Grates



## vision (Jul 3, 2011)

If you grill a lot of vegs, you know using kabobs sometimes doesn't make sense. Many of the grates available don't allow enough open area IMO or are hard to clean.

What do you use to grill vegs?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2011)

We just throw them right on the grate in the smoker or grill.


----------



## meateater (Jul 3, 2011)

This is what I use, great for fish and seafood also. I picked it up at Lowes or H.D. don't remember.


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2011)

They have flat ones like that too just for veggies at my Lowe's.


----------



## vision (Jul 5, 2011)

Cool, haven't seen that. Will check it out.


----------

